# Toshiba Tecra S4 - Unknown Device



## bobby_eis (Mar 28, 2007)

I am running Windows XP Pro and cannot figure out what this unknown device is. The driver instance id is: ACPI\TOS620A\2&DABA3FF&0

Any suggestions,

Thanks


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Power Management - go to Toshiba's website and download the latest power management drivers for your laptop.


----------



## Deadeyedave (Mar 7, 2007)

Just as a quick search on another forum...This unknown device is the Toshiba HDD shock protection driver. Thats all I know.


----------



## bobby_eis (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks a lot...I had tried running the hdd protection utility but it didn't find it right away. After running the setup.exe file you have to then update the driver manually and point it the 'program files\TOSHIBA\HDD Protection' folder.

That will fix it!


----------

